# DROVE THE W8!!!



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

Thank you to Lisa Costello at Herzog Meier for giving the opportunity to have the first drive of their newley arrived W8 Passat Sedan yesterday. They have two sedans and the only wagon here in Oregon.
As soon as I started the car the grin on my face began. So would the growl of the engine actually be backed up by something? Indeed it would. This car accelerates with some impressive grunt. A little sluggish in automatic form for my taste, but still quite impressive. I decide that tip mode would be more to my liking for this drive, I slide it over and bury the accellerator to the floor working my way through the tip, ah much better. Time to work the 4motion through some corners. VW I hope you listen because for such a great engine and car, you *must* improve the suspension and tires for this car. Major body roll and the tires felt as thought they were going to peel off of the rims. I hope the sport packge that will be offered will help...Overall this car is very impressive, at some points on the drive you would not even know the car was running, I left feeling a little dissapointed with the handling of the car, but realize it is probably set up to appeal to the masses versus the hard edgers like me out there.
Overal looks of the car are excellent as with all Passats. Dual exhaust from the rear look sweet as does the instrument cluster. I did not have too much time to spend on the looks of the car so not much to report on this end..


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: DROVE THE W8!!! (cooleremail)*

post it on the B5 forum as there is a special topic at the top for this, and they will all be in the same place.
Cool report anyway.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: DROVE THE W8!!! (Giancarlo)*

6spd and sprt suspension coming 4th qtr this year, as are the 17's. all will be better


----------

